# سجاد تركي ومتوفر جميع المقاسات والالوان



## متجر دار الأثاث (8 سبتمبر 2014)

تتواصل معي 
وفالك طيب0533460668:smile:
يوجد لدينا جمله مفرق واسعار تراضيكم باذن الله 

امانه عليكم اللي جاد ييتواصل معي
اوقات الاتصال من الساعه الرابعه عصرا لين الساعه 9 مساء


السعر الاول 850










السعر 800






السعر 750







السعر750




السعر750











السعر 650





الصناعه تركيه
تتواصل معي ويوجد لدينا ب الجممله ومتوفر لدينا ميع المقاسات 
للجادين فقط 0505155278 ولا احلل من يضيع وقتي وويتلعب بي


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: سجاد تركي ومتوفر جميع المقاسات والالوان*

لمشاهده الصوره تابعنا ع الاستقرام dardar2015
تتواصل معنا وقالكم طيب خصم خاص ل اصحاب الجمله
تم تغير الرقم الى0533460668 للجادين والجادات


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: سجاد تركي ومتوفر جميع المقاسات والالوان*

للجادين والجادات واصحاب الجمله لاتصال 0533460668
حسابنا قي الاستقرام لمشاهده باقيه الصوره
dardar2015


----------

